# 3D sidewalk art



## daveb (Mar 13, 2006)

Some of this stuff is pretty cool.

http://www.impactlab.com/modules.php?name=News&amp;file=article&amp;sid=7567


----------



## Devin (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow. That guy is really talented.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 14, 2006)

This pictures don't show up


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> This pictures don't show up


----------



## daveb (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like those images are now 403.

Here's a different site: http://gprime.net/images/sidewalkchalkguy/


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 14, 2006)

Very cool


----------

